# OKI 920WT washability issues



## akallas (Aug 6, 2013)

Need some help, advice with my OKI920 white toner printer. I purchased from Pantograms with the Forever Laser Transparent paper. Took me a few tries to get the images transferred correctly. Played with time, temp, and pressure. Finally got these set. Images looked good. Customer called a week later, the images are not holding up in the wash. I tried increasing all 3 parameters with not much luck. I am using an "MPRESS" heat transfer press, digital readout. Using an infrared thermometer to verify temp. All looks good, just can't wash.


----------



## LucidDavid (Jun 6, 2014)

Al,

I have worked to understand your reported issue, I've had numerous communications with Pantograms, I've run a number of tests and I hope I have some info to help.
I ran the tests using both the Forever Laser Transparent:
FOREVER - Heat Transfer Paper - Laser-Transparent (No Background)
and the Forever LaserLight:
FOREVER - Heat Transfer Paper - Laser light No-Cut
They both have similar production requirements and use.
So here is what I've learned...

The Laser Transparent (LT) paper transfers the toner but with minimal to almost no background.
The Laser Light (LL) paper transfers the same image in a similar fashion but it leaves some background.

Both papers have very similar production, LaserLight uses pressure the whole time while LT is no pressure to start and then a few seconds of pressure. Fixing or finishing for both are about the same.

My artwork for this test was provided by the client having the wash trouble with LT and it is solid colors with no white - using the Forever TransferRIP I set white to none. I printed a number of copies and transferred them using a range of settings. I do not yet have exact details of the nature of the problem - the client description does not state exactly what "not holding up in the wash" means?

Washing results:

Initially after washing only I don't see any damage at all, it is only after a full cycle in the dryer that I see some cracking of the image when it is stretched.
The image cracking seems to appear more on shirts with 30 sec of finishing with the glossy sheet and the best results seem to be on shirts with 60 sec finishing with the Matte sheet.

LT - F357 - 30sec - hi pressure - glossy cracking after drying when stretched 
LT - F357 - 60sec - hi pres - matte no cracking even with hard stretching
LT - F380 - 45sec - hi pres - glossy cracking with hard stretch
LL - F357 - 60sec - med pres - glossy some cracking when hard stretched but returns to normal look after

I also find that after washing there is no way to tell the difference between LL and LT - the background that was present in LL before washing is gone afterwards.

Temp during finishing ( several steps between 357 and 380) seemed to not have as much effect as the length of time with 60 secs giving better results than 30.

David Lewis
US Rep Forever FOREVER - Heat Transfer Paper - Home


----------

